# New Master Magic Single WR by Yuxuan Wang



## Roy_HK (Jul 24, 2010)

He did 1.71 in Inner Mongolia 2010


----------



## Faz (Jul 24, 2010)

So long Matyas.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jul 24, 2010)

Wow


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jul 24, 2010)

Oh Sweet! By such a small margin aswell. Finally


----------



## iRiLLL (Jul 24, 2010)

0.01


----------



## C to R - Cendy (Jul 24, 2010)

omg 
bye Matyas..


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 24, 2010)

YYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH


----------



## C to R - Cendy (Jul 24, 2010)

when i look the records on the WCA web, the only thing i think is one.. 
"wow.. there still Matyas there.." 
but now...... :fp


----------



## Pro94 (Jul 24, 2010)

congratulation Yuxuan 

And what about the avg.?


----------



## r_517 (Jul 24, 2010)

No more Matyas' 
Cong Yuxuan


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jul 24, 2010)

Congrats to Yuxuan, I don't see why you are bashing Matyas, I mean what he did was wrong but he did not cheat in Master Magic


----------



## Shortey (Jul 24, 2010)

rahulkadukar said:


> Congrats to Yuxuan, I don't see why you are bashing Matyas, I mean what he did was wrong but he did not cheat in Master Magic



I heard he did actually, but I don't know if it is true or not.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 24, 2010)

Excellent. That is so quick!

Congratulations man.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 24, 2010)

Morten said:


> rahulkadukar said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats to Yuxuan, I don't see why you are bashing Matyas, I mean what he did was wrong but he did not cheat in Master Magic
> ...



cant u restring the mastermagic so it has an easier solution?


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 24, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> cant u restring the mastermagic so it has an easier solution?




of course. You can restring any magic to have any solution you like. In the master magic case for example, you could have it so you only have to do the twist and flips at the end, omitting the first section.


----------



## zhanglei1943 (Jul 24, 2010)

btw, he also broke the 2x2x2 single AsR, 1.77s.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jul 24, 2010)

This is the only thing I could think of that fully conveys my emotions.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 24, 2010)

Craig Bouchard?


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jul 24, 2010)

Shame that is one of the longest ever standing WR's


----------



## Fona (Jul 24, 2010)

took a long time for this one to be broken...
Now Pyraminx single 2.83 is the oldest WR. 2nd place for mr. E.A. aka 7.08


----------



## JackJ (Jul 24, 2010)

Congrats!!! Does Matyas get to compete again this February? Or does the 3 year ban start when he returns the prize money?


----------



## Sebastien (Jul 24, 2010)

Fona said:


> took a long time for this one to be broken...
> Now Pyraminx single 2.83 is the oldest WR.



As you just mention it: Erik A. did 2.59 at Düsseldorf Open today!



Spoiler



Unfortunatly a tip was wrong --> +2 = 4.59


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 24, 2010)

Wow...

As for Erik's 2.59+2... 




D:


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 24, 2010)

JackJ said:


> Congrats!!! Does Matyas get to compete again this February? Or does the 3 year ban start when he returns the prize money?



What did he do, or conviced of?


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 24, 2010)

vcuber13 said:


> JackJ said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats!!! Does Matyas get to compete again this February? Or does the 3 year ban start when he returns the prize money?
> ...



Research..........


----------



## Cubing321 (Jul 24, 2010)

JackJ said:


> Congrats!!! Does Matyas get to compete again this February? Or does the 3 year ban start when he returns the prize money?


Can someone tell me the story behind this whole thing? how can u cheat ??:confused::confused:
EDIT: ^^ Ill research
EDIT:I cant find it:confused:


----------



## Slash (Jul 24, 2010)

Don't bash Mátyás this time please. he cheated in blind, it's ok. but can someone tell me how can you cheat in master magic? This record has been standing for a long time, and I respect him for it (even though he's a [email protected]@ss).
Congratulations to Yuxuan!!


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 24, 2010)

Slash said:


> Don't bash Mátyás this time please. he cheated in blind, it's ok. but can someone tell me how can you cheat in master magic? This record has been standing for a long time, and I respect him for it (even though he's a [email protected]@ss).
> Congratulations to Yuxuan!!



umm it was just earlier in this thread that someone said you can restring the magic to make it have an easier solution..


----------



## Carrot (Jul 24, 2010)

Sébastien_Auroux said:


> Fona said:
> 
> 
> > took a long time for this one to be broken...
> ...



GIMME SCRAMBLE!!! =D


----------



## flee135 (Jul 24, 2010)

Odder said:


> Sébastien_Auroux said:
> 
> 
> > Fona said:
> ...



Ahaha I was thinking the same thing 

Congrats Yuxuan!


----------



## Carrot (Jul 24, 2010)

flee135 said:


> Ahaha I was thinking the same thing



ohh man, you are like stealing my thoughts


----------



## Dene (Jul 25, 2010)

Kuti has finally been laid to rest.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 25, 2010)

Slash said:


> Don't bash Mátyás this time please. he cheated in blind, it's ok. but can someone tell me how can you cheat in master magic?



It might be possible to stop the timer a fraction of a sec. early with your wrists, and if the judge doesn't notice you're good (no video evidence allowed). It might also be possible to sort of slide your wrists over the timer and start it after you've touched the puzzle already.

Neither of these are easy (well, looking under a blindfold and getting sub-minute times isn't easy either) so I don't really think he cheated in MM. But I don't like him anyway, so I'm glad to see this record broken. It's really not nice to cheat and take prize money from more deserving people, and then never return it or apologize.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 25, 2010)

JackJ said:


> Congrats!!! Does Matyas get to compete again this February? Or does the 3 year ban start when he returns the prize money?



There were conflicting statements between Tyson and Ron. Ron said the ban started immediately, Tyson said when the prize money was paid back.


----------



## Shkanneti (Jul 25, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Slash said:
> 
> 
> > Don't bash Mátyás this time please. he cheated in blind, it's ok. but can someone tell me how can you cheat in master magic?
> ...





WCA said:


> *History of World Records*
> *4x4 Cube* 46.63	single, 58.15 average
> 
> *5x5 Cube* 1:30.58 single, 1:45.07 average
> ...


@qqwref : I'm totally agree with you mannn! I am sure that he never praticed any cube, and he always cheated in competition, for those WR he had.
By the way, I don't understand why they are still in his WCA page, i mean, everybody knows that he cheated... They must be DNF...



Spoiler



Oh, maybe because he wasn't cheating 
For those one, he deserved it, so don't talk about this, if it's blindfold, i will shut up my mouth, but this is not, this is master magic 
And you, qqwref, you deserve an :fp (a big one actually)
Good night 

PS: and sorry for my bad english or some faults I did, I am french, and french suck at english and football.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jul 27, 2010)

Congratulations on the new WR, Yuxuan! It's amazing to finally see that old WR broken!  You are a true hero! 

For those who thought Mátyás was cheating in master magic: :fp

Here are two pictures of him doing the previous WR:

Me judging the WR solve, with Milán, Róbert and Bertalan watching: 






Ron checking out if it was a valid solve:


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 27, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> bluecloe45 said:
> 
> 
> > cant u restring the mastermagic so it has an easier solution?
> ...



Sounds familiar...


----------



## qqwref (Jul 27, 2010)

Shkanneti said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Neither of these are easy [...] so I don't really think he cheated in MM.
> ...


Please read more carefully. I don't think he cheated in MM, although I do think it might be theoretically possible. I don't like him as a person, but that has nothing to do with the validity of his speedsolving records.


----------

